# Good Hatchery partners



## coachbb (Feb 18, 2009)

Since I will be stocking for the first time this spring, I am looking for a good hatchery to partner with. I called one here in Michigan, and was told to stock whatever I want. He had no advice for me on species or rates or order of stocking. The threads I have read here are great, but I do not feel that I can go at this without a partner to help. I am looking to have a LMB and BG pond (1/2 acre) that is fun. I don't need lunkers. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

1/2 acre pond, with slopes 3:1 or less going to 8' or more, good quality water with moderate fertility, no feeding, goal to catch decent numbers of average fish in 3 years:

This Spring: 100 2"-3" standard Bluegill (not hybrid), 5-10 pounds of fathead minnows. Place structure like pallets or floating planks for the fatheads to spawn on. Cedar shakes stapled to a floating rope work well, fatheads will lay clusters of eggs on the underside.

Spring 2010: after 1st bluegill spawn in the Spring, evaluate forage base. Add up to 50 bass 3"-5".


----------



## coachbb (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I plan on feeding based on the advice I have been reading. I am working on the structure so thanks for the concepts.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There's quite a few fish hatcheries here in the midwest, and most will have the permits required to move fish into Michigan. ATAC is a forum sponsor here and they sell fish, I do not know if they deliver to Michigan? Valerie on the boards could answer that question.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Give Mike a call, he does a really good job, and is really well known around here. I can almost guarantee that he will be the cheapest around, and he does alot to keep his fish healthy.

http://www.marlowsfishingpark.com/


----------



## coachbb (Feb 18, 2009)

I ended going with FinFarm. they did a great job. Very east to work with and opened up early so I could get started.


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jones' Fish farm is down towards Cincy, they deliver though, they stocked my pond, and did an excellent job! Very knowedgable and very friendly!


----------

